# Money can’t buy you a jab in UK



## mellowyellow (Jan 3, 2021)

Dr Roshan Ravindran, owner of Klnik, a private clinic in Wilmslow, Cheshire, that caters to the rich and famous in the north of England, said: “I had someone say, ‘I’ll give you £2,000 for the vaccine’.

Britain’s wealthiest individuals are offering thousands of pounds to jump the queue and get their first dose of the coronavirus vaccine.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 3, 2021)

I'm sure they will be successful.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 3, 2021)

Maybe that would be a good way to help fund vaccinations in developing nations.

One jab in exchange for a thousand jabs or more.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 143047
> 
> Dr Roshan Ravindran, owner of Klnik, a private clinic in Wilmslow, Cheshire, that caters to the rich and famous in the north of England, said: “I had someone say, ‘I’ll give you £2,000 for the vaccine’.
> 
> Britain’s wealthiest individuals are offering thousands of pounds to jump the queue and get their first dose of the coronavirus vaccine.


I can't say I've heard anything about this


----------



## DonnyO (Jan 3, 2021)

I'll be getting my second dose this week.  Not looking forward to it as they say the 2nd Pfizer usually is the one with the side effects, fevers and such.  But it beats the Covid.


----------



## Jules (Jan 3, 2021)

DonnyO said:


> I'll be getting my second dose this week.  Not looking forward to it as they say the 2nd Pfizer usually is the one with the side effects, fevers and such.  But it beats the Covid.


When did you get the first one?


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 3, 2021)

DonnyO said:


> I'll be getting my second dose this week.  Not looking forward to it as they say the 2nd Pfizer usually is the one with the side effects, fevers and such.  But it beats the Covid.


Anxious to hear your reaction to the second one. Hope it’s mild if any.  Keep us posted DonnyO


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 3, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 143047
> 
> Dr Roshan Ravindran, owner of Klnik, a private clinic in Wilmslow, Cheshire, that caters to the rich and famous in the north of England, said: “*I had someone say, ‘I’ll give you £2,000 for the vaccine’.
> 
> Britain’s wealthiest individuals are offering thousands of pounds to jump the queue and get their first dose of the coronavirus vaccine.*


Pompous pukes!


----------



## Pam (Jan 4, 2021)

"_At present there is no way to obtain the jab other than through the NHS. But that is not stopping rich patients making daily inquiries to private clinics about how they might be able to get their hands on it."_

https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/worried-wealthy-discover-money-cant-buy-you-vaccine-7xkl5wt7q


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 4, 2021)

The next report will probably be a disreputable private clinic caught charging huge amounts to inject some harmless solution into the arms of wealthy patients.

The world has gone crazy!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 4, 2021)

What should happen to individuals like this who go through life thinking that they're better than everyone else and can buy their way through life, is they should be placed on a blacklist, one that advertises their names freely around the world to show everyone what low-life pukes they are, and then to further teach them a lesson, they should be placed on a no-vaccination list, denying them any/all vaccinations until everyone in the UK have been inoculated.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 7, 2021)

You can buy just about anything.  In the UK, in 'normal' times, a lot of people will choose to pay for private medical treatments to avoid lengthy waits for NHS which is free at point of delivery .  I bet you if it was possible to get Covid vaccination at a price most people could afford,  a lot of ordinary folk would happily pay.


----------

